

Day 3. Listen to advice & Google App Engine - emilepetrone
http://www.proudn00b.com/post/843032537/listen-google-app-engine-day-3

======
zitterbewegung
Sometimes video tutorials are good but my personal preference is to have a
book. The best way would be to have a lecture and a book. Something like the
SICP lectures and book.

------
YooLi
Is there some context to this? I'm not sure what's going on here.

~~~
mattdawson
Link to the first HN thread discussing this blog:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1530914>

------
emilepetrone
Sorry guys for the weird format..had to post this one through my phone

